# How many weeks is Basic now,? Xmas leave after basic,Second  Language ?



## apple123 (20 Sep 2006)

As a newbie to this forum,I have searched but could not find the answers to a few questions.I am hoping this is the right place to ask.
My son started Basic on the 28th Sept in St Jean as a OCDT (he's aiming for pilot) he has phoned and said that his training is not 13 weeks but someone has said 14, does anyone know if this is the case?.Also if he finishes approx end of Nov early Dec does he start Second Language Training for 1 or 2 weeks before Christmas.Also about Christmas does he get to come home (home is BC) and if so does he have to pay his airfare? if so we need to book way in advance for a decent priced ticket.
If anyone could shed some light on one or more of these question I would really appreciate it.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2006)

we can give you all _kinds_ of guesses, but the only one who can find out the facts is your son. Tell him to ask his Staff and contact you.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Sep 2006)

Hey Apple123,

My better-half started IAP/BOTP on 28 Aug (did you mean 28 Aug not Sept?  Today is only the 21st  ).

If they are on the same IAP, they are on a Pilot (meaning "trial" vice "plane-driver") course and there was a week added to it.  IAP is 9 weeks, finishes 27 Oct 06 and BOTP was 5 weeks, is now 6 (they added an extra week in the field) and ends 08 Dec 06.  Or that is how it stands now.  It was 14 weeks but now is 15 weeks.

No word on whether they will go to SLT the week before the "expected" block leave period for Xmas.

The question about "what about after BOTP?" has been asked by many candidates on the course, and no answers have been given yet, which isn't entirely out of line as they may not know that exactly yet.  Honestly, they should also be focused on "today" and "this week" vice "December".

My clerk friend MCpl in Shearwater tells me that after 90 days in the Regular Force, you are entitled to LTAs (Leave Travel Assistance) but I know little about them, other than it helps pay/pays your way home to your NOK.

Also, the CF won't leave them hanging.  Not over Christmas.  They just want them to focus on more important stuff right now.   ;D

As for the rest of what I know, feel free to PM me, it sounds like my fiance is on the same IAP course, although maybe not the same Platoon, and I talk to her mostly every night and get the updates on all the latest.

Not alot of help, but some.  I can confirm there was 1 week added to the BOTP portion that runs end-Oct to grad in early December.  I'll keep you in mind and PM you details if/when I get them from my 9'r D, I have the same sorta questions, hard to plan a cruise or trip if you don't know when they are going to "release the hounds".

Cheers

MRM


----------



## Infanteer (21 Sep 2006)

They will get Christmas leave and return to St Jean in January to start the 33 week SLT course if they do not have a language profile.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Sep 2006)

I think Apple123 is trying to find out something the candidates haven't been told (but have asked) yet, whether SLT will start before/after Block Lve.  Maybe they will do the assessment portion, who knows.  Maybe not.

Sounds like a question for the CPC to staff properly to the Course Staff ;D but my understanding is they haven't been told yet.  And have asked.  

Cheers

MRM


----------



## GUNS (21 Sep 2006)

Just curious, would this mother be familiar with all the military language and abbreviations. If I was a civvy, I'd be scratching my head about now. Just curious


----------



## Yrys (21 Sep 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Just curious, would this mother be familiar with all the military language and abbreviations. If I was a civvy, I'd be scratching my head about now.



As a civy, browsing this site, I'm scratching my head a lot of times, but not asking too many questions
(Oh well, I may find it in some others places on the site or in google). But it's a VERY valid point,
that they're answering a civy (and it will help me better understand for once without google )  ;D


----------



## muffin (21 Sep 2006)

The site does have a lovely dictionary of military terms too 

http://army.ca/words/


----------



## Drummy (21 Sep 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Just curious, would this mother be familiar with all the military language and abbreviations. If I was a civvy, I'd be scratching my head about now. Just curious



Hi,

I had 27 years in the Military, and I don't understand half of what you people are talking about.   ;D   Mind you, I've been out for over 22 yrs now. I can imagine the confusion a civilian faces when first starting out in this forum.

All the best    Drummy


----------



## Meridian (21 Sep 2006)

IAP and BOTP are acronyms that are explained in the joining instructions that every new CF recruit gets.  They even have the same instructions now for BMQ, IAP and BOTP.

As a result, I would assume that most parents/spouses, etc would have seen these, and asked pertinent questions.  Then again, I suppose not everyone does, nor does everyone remember.

Then again, there  are tons of explanations of every acronym Ive seen in this thread all over this board.

My best friend is on this serial as well, not sure which platoon, but he was told he would be home for Christmas and then would be going back for SLT.


----------



## apple123 (21 Sep 2006)

Thank You all your help ---YES---the abbreviations are brutal but I guess its something I will have to learn Number 2 son has just put in his papers to follow his brother into theAirforce as a pilot .I'm going to have to chain the othe 3 down(one of them is already talking about RMC)


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

apple123 said:
			
		

> Thank You all your help ---YES---the abbreviations are brutal but I guess its something I will have to learn Number 2 son has just put in his papers to follow his brother into theAirforce as a pilot .I'm going to have to chain the othe 3 down(one of them is already talking about RMC)


looks to me like you're doing something right. Well done, and thanks for turning out fine boys like that.

(And I'm currently serving and don't understand most of the acronyms these people are using.  : )


----------



## navymich (21 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> (And I'm currently serving and don't understand most of the acronyms these people are using.  : )



If "they" would stop changing them every couple of years, especially all of the course acronyms, we might be able to follow along with someone's experience.


----------



## Meridian (21 Sep 2006)

Paracowboy-

If it helps any, when I was on my "IAP" course a few years ago, it was referred to as BOTC by almost everyone anyway.  Course staff, Staff from Prep-Year, Candidates,  everyone.   It's just what people called it.

Plus of course the most basic of call tites... Basic.

For those desperately wanting to be in the know without searching:

IAP = Initial Assessment Phase (essentially Officer-Wannabe's BMQ/Basic)
BOTP= Basic Officer Training Phase (the leadership stuff).

Combined they previously made up Phase I of any young officer's training.  Now they've renamed that too, and so multiple courses are part of DP1 (if I understand all of that stuff correctly).

If it helps anyone even more, the way IAP was presented to us as candidates was "the part where we turn you into military people, and ensure you have leadership potential"   and BOTP was presented as "the part where we teach you how to lead, and check to make sure you understand".  The additional week is interesting... Im curious why they felt it was necessary.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Sep 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> The additional week is interesting... Im curious why they felt it was necessary.



I haven't been able to get that much, only that it is an extra week of "field/Farnham".  I would venture that the students don't know either.  Pilot course and all.  

More "leadership" type stuff.  Sorry for...stating the obvious?

Focusing on "today" and "this week" type of thing.

_My bad _ for using all the slang and stuff.  It was late and I wasn't thinking I was talking gobbly-gook.   :-X

Apple123, got your PM, I will reply shortly (next 24 hours or so).  

MRM


----------



## Bullit (22 Sep 2006)

for those with DIN acces here's the training plan

http://cflrs.saint-jean.mil.ca/fichiers/index.cfm?no_lang=31&no_menu=10&no_smenu=65&no_ssmenu=122


----------



## Meridian (24 Sep 2006)

Update for those interested:

The september serials are now on 15 week training plans, instead of 13.  (Two additional weeks).
They finish and the next monday those without a language profile will do 10 days of SLT, and then get Xmas Leave.  They will then return to complete SLT.

This is as per 4 of the OCdts on the course, when I took em out drinking Friday


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Sep 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Update for those interested:
> 
> The september serials are now on 15 week training plans, instead of 13.  (Two additional weeks).
> They finish and the next monday those without a language profile will do 10 days of SLT, and then get Xmas Leave.  They will then return to complete SLT.
> ...



One additional week was added.  To BOTP.  9 weeks IAP.  6 weeks BOTP.  Grad 08 Dec 06.  I

I wouldn't bet that they know on the language stuff either.  Check your calendar.  BOTP grad is 08 Dec.  2 weeks of SLT would put them on XMas leave starting after duty on 22 Dec.  IMHO, that isn't likely.  

Sorry but...I will wait for better sources than half-in-the-bag OCdts on their 1st weekend off. 

Might be a good time to lock this one up?


----------



## Meridian (24 Sep 2006)

Fair enough, but they told me they were told 10 days of SLT after grad, xmas leave, back.

Maybe thats not what will happen, but its what they know, and they are the ones involved.
MRM, I know you have your S/O on course as well; perhaps her staff has given her more reliable intel. 

{edited to add} When I was at CFLRS/CFSJ, our leave started the 23rd of December, so the 22nd isn't that far fetched.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Sep 2006)

I guess my overall point is...those of us who serve accept the "you never really know" aspect, but I know some of the students families are following this and we are probably confusing or misleading them.

HLs told me they have no info on SLT at this time...but, there are 4 Pltn's on that IAP serial so, one course might be told red, and the other blue and the other...

I think its a matter of "watch and shoot".

 ;D

I didn't know that anyone started Block that late at any of the Schools.  New one to me, and you learn something every day!


----------

